# 2nd Annual Barbie Rod Steelhead Derby!!!



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

It's back! Feel free to share the info!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Can a moderator make this thread sticky please?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Is the rod included in the $20 fee? Can you choose Spiderman? Thanks, fun idea though I see some broken reels and lost fish.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Rod and reel are on your dime. But there are no rules on how u rig them. Feel free to put on whatever line you would like and you can fish with jigs, flies or bait. The point is to raise money for the Cleveland metroparks fishing fund. Last year this fund accounted for 30% of all the fish stocked in the ponds, lakes and rivers. If the rods were included in the entry fee, there would be no money left to put into the fishing fund. Dipthekid is my best fishing buddy and we pick each others brains about fishing all the time. He really tries to do all he can to improve the fishing experience for everyone. Just so everyone fully understands, ALL $20 of your entry fee is donated! Support a good cause and come on out!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hopefully we won't need ice fishing equipment for this event


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Come on man, don't say that!  actually, it might be better if it's frozen enough to drill holes as opposed to being melted and blown out


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

musclebeach22 said:


> Rod and reel are on your dime. But there are no rules on how u rig them. Feel free to put on whatever line you would like and you can fish with jigs, flies or bait. The point is to raise money for the Cleveland metroparks fishing fund. Last year this fund accounted for 30% of all the fish stocked in the ponds, lakes and rivers. If the rods were included in the entry fee, there would be no money left to put into the fishing fund. Dipthekid is my best fishing buddy and we pick each others brains about fishing all the time. He really tries to do all he can to improve the fishing experience for everyone. Just so everyone fully understands, ALL $20 of your entry fee is donated! Support a good cause and come on out!


+1! Thanks man!

You can change the line as long as it isn't braid. I highly recommend you use a leader. The rods are not expensive, walmart has them between $10-$15. If you don't want to keep it, we are going to be collecting donated ones to give to the Metroparks to use for kid's fishing events throughout the year.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I think what your two are doing is great. Keep up the great work!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Whoa not me jamest. I'm not in charge here. Dipthekid is just a really good friend of mine and I'm trying to help him by pulling some strings with some vendors I'm close with. This is his event and I'm sure it's going to be a huge success if he's behind the wheel


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey dip, can you give any details on prizes? I'm a Michigan boy, but fish down there when conditions are right.... sounds like a good time, and good fun to me! Most importantly, for a good cause. To convince a buddy or two, some idea of prizes might be able to swing them! Thanks!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

atrenz said:


> Hey dip, can you give any details on prizes? I'm a Michigan boy, but fish down there when conditions are right.... sounds like a good time, and good fun to me! Most importantly, for a good cause. To convince a buddy or two, some idea of prizes might be able to swing them! Thanks!


Hey artenz, I'm a Michigan transplant down here! Born and raised in Ypsi. 

We are still working with our donors to put the prize packs together. As soon as I have the details, I will post it. Be sure to check out our FB page for more details.


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

dipthekid said:


> Hey artenz, I'm a Michigan transplant down here! Born and raised in Ypsi.
> 
> We are still working with our donors to put the prize packs together. As soon as I have the details, I will post it. Be sure to check out our FB page for more details.



Oh very cool.... But man, from a U of M suburb, down to the buckeye state, Im sure ya get some love! hehehe

Very cool what you are up to here. Regardless of prizes, I will try my best to make it down if it is fishable that is. Sounds like I got one buddy planning to go as well if things work out.

Ill swing over to the facebook page to check it out. Thanks!

Adam


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Hot off the press! Da Rulz and such. Check out the bonus brown trout prize from TheRockyRiver.com. Don't forget to have a valid license!


















For the most up to date news about the derby, please visit our FB page!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Doin da bump!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

THE PRIZES!!! PM me with any questions or check out our FB page!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey that's cool I stopped by last year just to get the food and made a donation to the cause. Good luck to all the participants.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Wish I could attend but I'm on call!


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Met you guys on the river yesterday. Looks like my son and I are in if we're not working.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Guys this is going to be the best steelhead tourney ohio has ever had. Great prizes, great auction, and a great group of fisherman. Really expecting a big turn out. Let's see if we can get 75 participants!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Bigjoe said:


> Met you guys on the river yesterday. Looks like my son and I are in if we're not working.


Hope to see you there Bigjoe!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey all, mother nature might be throwing us a curve ball. Based on the rain we are getting, we may have to reschedule for April 4th. Michael Durkalec will be monitoring the river levels throughout the day. Should the Rocky be blown out, we will make the call as soon as possible but no later than tomorrow afternoon. Stay tuned and keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, The Rocky will not be in condition for the derby tomorrow. It will be postponed until April 4th (the following Saturday). All of the times and places will be the same. As steelhead anglers, I think we all are used to working on mother nature's timetable and we all have learned that flexibility is the rule. See you April 4th!


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Still on for Sat. even if it rains?


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

If it rains, yes. If the river is raging, no. Hoping not to have to reschedule


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok everyone! We are ON for tomorrow! I look forward to seeing and meeting everyone there. Registration is from 8:00 am to 8:30 am. Be there or miss out on meeting a great group of anglers and a chance at over $1700 worth of prizes!!!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

For those of you going out today, please be very careful as the river appears to be high.
I would suggest taking along your wading staff. If you don't have one, get one! You can also use a ski pole, piece of conduit or a branch from a tree. 
Anyways, sorry I can't join the fun as I have prior plans. I can't wait to see some pictures.....


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

We have opened it up to Wallace lake also due to river conditions. Not too late to get in on the action! Raffle and cook out to be held starting at 2:30. A TON of prizes to give away!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/04/lakewood_angler_nathaniel_watk.html


----------

